# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Du lich Singapore: Hà Nội – Singapore – đảo Sentosa giá rẻ bất ngờ tháng 9,10,11,12

## dulichholidays

Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm
Ngày khởi hành: Tháng 9,10,11,12
Địa điểm: Singapore - đảo Sentosa 
Xuất phát: Hà Nội - Trở về: Hà Nội 
Đơn vị tổ chức: Vina Holiday Travel 
Phương tiện: Máy bay 
Điện thoại: 0422400222 - 0422400333
Hotline: 0125.442.1111 - 01693869999
Giá:  Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ 

Quốc đảo Sư Tử – nhỏ bé về diện tích nhưng lại rất hùng mạnh về tiềm năng phát triển kinh tế…Khi đến đây bạn sẽ cảm thấy thán phục về sự phát 

triển rất quy mô của Singapore…




*Singapore: Hà Nội – Singapore – đảo Sentosa* 

VINA HOLIDAY TRAVEL NIỀM TIN CỦA MỌI KHÁCH HÀNG

Tel: 0422400222 – 0422400333
100 Nguyễn Tuân - Thanh Xuân - Hà Nội

DU LICH - Tour Du Lich Quoc Te, Tour Du Lich Viet, DuLichKyNghi.CoM – -DU LICH: Cong Ty Du Lich, 

Tour Du Lich Viet, du lich Vina Holiday Travel Viet Nam
Dich vu dat phong khach san | Book Hotels | khach san quoc te | khach san Viet Nam | dat khach san o 180 quoc gia | – 

VE MAY BAY: Dai ly dat ve may bay gia re Quoc te, Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar


*Chương trình Tour du lich Singapore*

Ngày 01 Tour du lich Singapore: Du Lịch Hà Nội – Singapore (Ăn C)
Ôtô đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn đưa ra sân bay Nội Bài, làm thủ tục xuất cảnh bay đi Singapore chuyến VN tới Singapore xe đón Đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Đoàn tự do dạo 

chơi Thành phố Singapore về đêm. Đoàn nghỉ tại Grand Central Hotel***.

Ngày 02 Tour du lich Singapore :  Du Lịch Singapore (Ăn S,T,C)
Ăn sáng, tham quan Đảo quốc Singapore: Toà Thị Chính, toà nhà Quốc hội, Đồi Farber ngắm toàn cảnh Singapore, Sông Singapore, Tượng đài Drchương trình du lịch 

Singapore Starmforf – người sáng lập ra thành phố. Chiều: Đoàn đi xe cáp treo thăm đảoSentosa – một trong những khu vui chơi giải trí nổi tiếng nhất trong khu vực. Tham 

quan một vòng quanh đảo Sentosa bằng xe điện trên không (monorail). Tiếp tục tham quan Thế giới đại dương lớn nhất Đông Nam Á với 2300 loài thủy hải sản đặc sắcDu 

Lich Singapore Ăn tối và thưởng thức Chương trình nhạc nước màu (nước màu theo nhạc điều khiển bằng kỹ thuật laze). Nghỉ tại khách sạn.

Ngày 03  Tour du lich Singapore :  Du Lịch Singapore (Ăn S,T,C)
Ăn sáng, Tham quan Vườn chim Jurong nơi tập hợp của hơn 5000 loài chim thuộc hơn 400 chủng loại khác nhau trên thế giới, xem buổi biểu diễn xiếc độc đáo của các loài 

chim. Ăn trưa với các món nướng kiểu Hàn Quốctour Du Lich Singapore Chiều tự do mua sắm tại PhốOrchard, siêu thị miễn thuế DFS.

Ngày 04 Tour du lich Singapore : Du Lịch Singapore – Hà Nội (Ăn S)
Đoàn ăn sáng tại khách sạn, Tự do cho đến giờ ra sân bay. Xe ôtô đưa Quý khách ra sân bay Changi đáp chuyến bay về Hà Nội chuyến VN về tới sân bay Nội Bài, ôtô đưa 

đoàn về thành phố, chia tay, kết thúc chuyến đitour Du Lich Singapore
Xem Chương Trình Tour Du Lịch Trong Nước – Chương Trình Tour Du Lịch Nước Ngoài

*Giá Tour du lich Singapore*

Giá Du Lịch trọn gói dành cho 01 khách: ….
(Giá trên áp dụng cho đoàn từ 15 khách trở lên)
  10,14,19,20,31/T9,T10,T11,T12: 12.579.000 VND
28/T9,T10,T11,T12: 14.310.000 VND
27, 28,29/T9,T10,T11,T12: 14.607.000 VND
28/ T9,T10,T11,T12: 12.999.000 VND
*Bao gồm:*
-  Vé máy bay khứ hồi HN – Singapore – HN.
-   Lệ phí sân bay 2 nước, phụ thu nhiên liệu và phí an ninh hàng khônglich khoi hanh tour du lich singapore
-   Bảo hiểm du lịch.
-   Phòng đôi tại khách sạn 3 sao.
-   Các bữa ăn theo chương trìnhDu Lịch Singapore,tour du lịch singapore dau nam moi
-   Xe máy lạnh vận chuyển theo chương trìnhlịch khởi hành tour du lịch singapore
-   Lệ phí tại các điểm tham quan.
-   Hướng dẫn viên  nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm.
*Không bao gồm:*
-  Hộ chiếu, đồ uống các loại, tiền điện thoại, giặt là, chi phí cá nhân, tham quan ngoài chương trìnhchuong trinh du lich singapore
-  Ngủ phòng đơn.
- Tiền Tip cho Hướng dẫn viên và lái xe du lịch

*Điều khoản:*

*YÊU CẦU CHO VIỆC ĐẶT TOUR*
*  Với trường hợp khách lẻ ghép tour:
-  Quý khách có thể gửi email hoặc điện thoại trực tiếp cho chúng  tôi để đặt tour.
- Sau khi đã được công ty trả lời và xác minh cho việc đặt chỗ,  nếu Quý khách ở xa có thể chuyển tiền vào tài khoản của công ty.
- Trường hợp quý khách không tiện chuyển khoản chúng tôi sẽ cho nhân viên đến trực tiếp thu tiền và có phiếu thu + giấy đăng ký tour + chương trình cụ thể mà đoàn sẽ 

đi
- Trước khi đoàn đi 05 ngày quý khách hoàn tất việc thanh toán toàn bộ chi phí cho chugn tôi và nhận bản hướng dẫn khi đến thăm quan nước sở tại.

*  Với trường hợp khách đoàn (15 khách trở lên):
- Quý khách gửi email và điện thoại trực tiếp lấy báo giá và chưương trình theo yêu cầu của đoàn
- Quý khách sau khi thống nhất cụ thể chương trình, thời gian và giá cả…công ty chúng tôi sẽ cử đại diện đến làm việc lần cuối cùng để thống nhất  các điều khoản của 

hợp đồng.
- Quý khách ký hợp đồng với công ty chúng tôi tối thiểu 07 ngày (đối với tour đường bộ ngắn ngày và 15 ngày đối với tour đường bay)
- Khi ký hợp đồng quý khách phải đặt cọc cho hợp đồng tối thiểu 50% (đối với hợp đồng giá trị nhỏ dưới 100 triệu) và đặt cọc 70% (đối với hợp đồng giá trị lớn trên 100 

triệu)
- Chúng tôi sẽ kết hợp cùng quý khách để họp đoàn thong báo về toàn bộ chuyến đi: thời tiết, đổi tiền, phong cách sinh hoạt của quốc gia đoàn đến và những vấn đề đoàn 

quan tâm…
- Sau khi kết thúc tour, quý khách sẽ nhận được bản thanh lý và hóa đơn (nếu có).  Trong thời gian 05 ngày, quý khách sẽ phải thanh toán hết số tiền còn lại của hợp đồng.
Du lịch Singapore:  Du lịch Hà Nội – Singapore – đảo Sentosa

----------

